# What to start with??



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Had a deal worked with a friend for a Lee 3 hole press turned out he wanted more than a brand new one costs. Want to be able to do multiple calibers. Don't care about buying 6 or 7 sets of dies but want to get a decent press that will last. Now comes the bad part the wife won't let me put a ton of money into this since I can only shoot in the backyard. Our indoor ranges don't allow reloaded or even Georgia Arms remanufactured ammo (It's actually spelled out by name on the waiver) You can't even shoot the reloaded stuff they sell. Suggestions on a reasonably priced press that will get me started. Possibly further down theroad when we move back north I'll hve enough land to put up my own back yard range, and look into reselling at the gunshows. Know a couple of fellows that do it to pay for what they shoot.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My own equipment is RCBS. I bought the basic press in 1977 and its still all I need. For starters, you'll need the press, dies of appropriate caliber, shell holder, powder scale and powder measure.

Read all you can on the subject, find a good magazine such as Handloader, and get all the free data you can from the manufacturers.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You might want to check out this thread on another forum:

http://www.brianenos.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=51235

WM


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Magicmanmb said:


> Our indoor ranges don't allow reloaded or even Georgia Arms remanufactured ammo (It's actually spelled out by name on the waiver) *You can't even shoot the reloaded stuff they sell.*


Wow, talk about lack of faith in your own product.

I've just loaded up my 5th batch on my rock chucker supreme. I'm taking it nice and slow. My quickest batch so far was 26 .308s in just under 2hrs. (I'm trimming each piece of brass and individually weighing each charge.) I recommend the RCBS as it was Just over 100 and seems to be quite well built. The bench I built cost almost as much as the press. In my opinion the press is the cheap part of the equation, If you go single stage you'll end up spending more on case prep and powder measurement than press and dies.

Surprisingly, I've found I enjoy the time spent at the reloading bench. Weighing the charges seems to be the only part I find overly tedious.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

mvslay said:


> In my opinion the press is the cheap part of the equation, If you go single stage you'll end up spending more on case prep and powder measurement than press and dies.


You lost me with this comment. Case prep requires exactly the same steps and amount of time no matter what type of press you use. I'd use the same tools (trimmer, deburing tool, primer pocket cleaner, micrometer/case guage, etc) with a single stage press as with a progressive press.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

mactex said:


> You lost me with this comment. Case prep requires exactly the same steps and amount of time no matter what type of press you use. I'd use the same tools (trimmer, deburing tool, primer pocket cleaner, micrometer/case guage, etc) with a single stage press as with a progressive press.


My statement was in terms of money spent not time spent. My press ran 109. a set of dies for a caliber can easily be found in the 25-35 range. If you weigh that against dial calipers, tumbler, media, case trimmer, primer pocket cleaner, de-burring tool, powder measure equip., etc you usually have more in the accessories than the press and dies. My apologizes, I should have been more clear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

My advice is to start with a good reloading Manual like Speer or Sierra. They will contain instructions and procedures as well as equipment lists. The go out into the used market and look for a single stage RCBS press as they are built to last multiple generations. If you want to go new then pick up one of the kits from Cabelas or a local retailer. We have a large retailer in this area that will sell used or new equipment and also offers seminars on reloading. I used to buy a lot of equipment and components on e-bay but when they took the anti-gun turn in Aug I cancelled my account.

Good luck and welcome to a new hobby.


----------

